
Ask HN: What is your favorite unpopular software? - 0xdeadbeefbabe
plan9port sam and acme<p>tinycore linux
======
nickysielicki
This thread is worrying me. I cannot come up with any unpopular piece of
software that I really like. It makes me wonder how much influence the
communities around me have.

I guess if I had to say anything, it would be SQL. People are keen to ditch
SQL statements for ORM and I don't like that.

I guess openBSD falls into this camp to an extent.

------
andicanada
VIM . A lot of people around me are into Sublime, Atom, or even Eclipse
depending on the project. But straight up vim for most coding tasks is my
"unpopular" software that is my favourite (and gets the job done quickly :) )

------
jakeogh
surf+tabbed/dmenu [http://surf.suckless.org/](http://surf.suckless.org/)

portage has a "savedconfig" USE flag to handle .h config:
[https://devmanual.gentoo.org/eclass-
reference/savedconfig.ec...](https://devmanual.gentoo.org/eclass-
reference/savedconfig.eclass/)

------
enkiv2
mencoder & sox -- I find it a lot easier to manipulate audio and video from
the command line (and where a lot of people do that with ffmpeg instead of
mencoder, I prefer mencoder because the option set matches mplayer so well).

------
brudgers
Windows.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Windows ME?

~~~
ksk
You can, if you want to..

